# Help with avatar



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone, would someone be kind enough to make me an avatar? Here is a picture of my cat Scamper. Maybe something with this picture and his name on it.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Sure I'll do it now.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4300/scamperzm8.png

Done.

Give credit in signature thankyou>/

How mnay seconds was that?

Lol.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks! How about one of long graphics that go along the bottom of your messages. I dont know what they are called.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd be happy to do a signature graphic for you. Do you have some images you'd like to use?

Have you seen a member's signature that you particularly like?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I'll just post this thread over to the art&lit section.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I really like everyones signature graphic. Here are the three pics I have of him loaded onto my computer.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I would like his name Scamper in some fancy font. Maybe with the color blue and green since he is a boy.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Here you go. Sorry it took so long! Hope you like it.











http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/ ... camper.jpg


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Tina, that's a really cute sig 

I have no talent, but I love to lurk here and enjoy everyone else's work :lol:


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I LOVE IT!!!! Thanks so much. Im going to set it up now. Thanks Again!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What a great new signature - Scamper looks the bees knees


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tina, love the siggy.  Dawn, I like that avatar!


----------

